# property on different sites / different prices



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Hi All

My wife and I are interested in a certain property.
its is advertised on lets say agent x's website and also on agent y's.
The prices is 20k less on agents x's website but agent y states this is incorrect as they have an exclusivity contract in place to sell the property.
Every time we check agents x's website they keep taking it down so no longer view-able so its up its down. 
The images on each website are the same with some different so I'm not sure if one agent is copying from another.

Can someone please help me understand this, I think I am overthinking it but this seems to be a trend with properties, is there some sort of tactics going on lol ! 

Anyone who has had experience with this please reply or PM 

thank you!!!


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

having done some research it seems to be a scam.


----------



## Martin B (Jun 13, 2018)

jasonac said:


> Hi All
> 
> My wife and I are interested in a certain property.
> its is advertised on lets say agent x's website and also on agent y's.
> ...


it does sound like scam, remember if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is too good !!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

In my area, houses are very often on with different agents at different prices. They are also on idealist y fotocasa with the owners at a lower price. 

I think it’s all to do with commissions charged and what an agent thinks they will get. 
The reality is, if a house is on three agents websites for say 60k 80k y 100k. It’s all a bit irrelevant, you see it and offer what you think it’s worth, doesn’t matter what it’s on for IMHO


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> In my area, houses are very often on with different agents at different prices. They are also on idealist y fotocasa with the owners at a lower price.
> 
> I think it’s all to do with commissions charged and what an agent thinks they will get.
> The reality is, if a house is on three agents websites for say 60k 80k y 100k. It’s all a bit irrelevant, you see it and offer what you think it’s worth, doesn’t matter what it’s on for IMHO


I agree that you will see properties offered on different sites at different prices. It doesn't mean that it's a scam, but I don't know if the OP has found out other information pointing towards a scam.
Doesn't this happen in the UK, is there only one uniform price for a property?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jasonac said:


> Hi All
> 
> My wife and I are interested in a certain property.
> its is advertised on lets say agent x's website and also on agent y's.
> ...


Is this the same property that was built in the 70's?Personally if you are not happy move on.There are thousands of properties for sale.As for different prices,that's nothing new.It was like that when we came here over 23years ago.Again it might be helpful if you say what area you are looking in and then some member might be able to help in how the estate agents are working there.I mean Spain is a big country.Have a nice day.


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> Is this the same property that was built in the 70's? Personally, if you are not happy move on. There are thousands of properties for sale.As for different prices, that's nothing new.It was like that when we came here over 23years ago. Again it might be helpful if you say what area you are looking in and then some member might be able to help in how the estate agents are working there.I mean Spain is a big country. Have a nice day.


thank you for replying.
I never said I was unhappy, I am just merely trying to understand the processes to just prepare ourselves. My recent post re a house built in the 70's was beneficial since several people replied with valuable information. We love the property we are looking at we just want to be sure that all.
I have got the information I am after thank you.


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Martin B said:


> it does sound like scam, remember if it sounds too good to be true then it probably is too good !!!


thank you for your reply!


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> In my area, houses are very often on with different agents at different prices. They are also on idealist y fotocasa with the owners at a lower price.
> 
> I think it’s all to do with commissions charged and what an agent thinks they will get.
> The reality is, if a house is on three agents websites for say 60k 80k y 100k. It’s all a bit irrelevant, you see it and offer what you think it’s worth, doesn’t matter what it’s on for IMHO


the hit the nail on the head thank you


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jasonac said:


> thank you for replying.
> I never said I was unhappy, I am just merely trying to understand the processes to just prepare ourselves. My recent post re a house built in the 70's was beneficial since several people replied with valuable information. We love the property we are looking at we just want to be sure that all.
> I have got the information I am after thank you.


That's nice,have a nice day and the very,very best of luck.


----------



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> That's nice,have a nice day and the very,very best of luck.


thank you


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Properties are often with many different agencies, and you do not speak to the vendors every day for price updates, hence some agents might have more up-to-date prices than others. 

Just tell the agency you are happy working with that you have seen the price reduced on other websites.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you know the house, why don't you go and see the owner? If she/he doesn't have a sole-rights agreement with any particular agent and it doesn't sound as though there is such an agreement, then start negotiations direct with the owner - it may well save both of you a bit of money. You aren't compelled to use an agent and neither is the seller.


----------

